# Mollys



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

You can do mollie in a saltwater tank, right?? If not could you do a long spined cardinal fish in an open top tank?? Has any ever even heard of them jumping??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Acclimate those Mollies for 3-4 hours. Long Spine will be fine with an open lid.


----------

